
Show HN: HabitCat, a simple mobile app to track your habits and routines - dgellow
Hi HN crowd,<p>In collaboration with my significant other we took advantage of the past few months of lockdown and reduced work to create a simple little mobile app.<p>It&#x27;s called HabitCat, and is a quick tool to manage your routines and build new habits. We were a bit annoyed by existing applications and thought that would be a neat project to do and get some experience building products together.<p>Release announcement: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sam.elborai.me&#x2F;blog&#x2F;habitcat-release.
The android version: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details.<p>It&#x27;s nothing too fancy, and we aren&#x27;t building a company here, but we are looking for feedbacks :)
======
dgellow
Corrected link to the app store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodlesoup...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodlesoup.habitcat)

Sorry for that mistake...

~~~
dgellow
And link to the ios app store: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/habitcat-track-
your-habits/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/habitcat-track-your-
habits/id1523991719)

